# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > بانک های اطلاعاتی در Delphi >  چگونه بدون نصب sqlserver بر روی سیستم مشتری می توان از برنامه استفاده کرد ؟

## sfm_designer

با سلام.

بنده برنامه ای نوشته ام که به بانکهای SQlServer  متصل است. حال می خواهم برنامه را بر روی CD به مشتریان ارائه دهم در حالیکه نمی خواهم مشتری مجبور به نصب SQLServer بر روی سیستم خود بشود. لطفا راهنمایی کنید. متشکرم

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

سلام دوست عزیز
من در مورد SQL Server اطلاعات کاملی ندارم
اما می تونید از InterBase استفاده کنید
چون در InterBase قبلا برای برنامه های بر روی CD جا گذاشتن
اگر خواستی از InterBase استفاده کنی.
1.با استفاده از دستور gfix در شاخه Bin برنامه InterBase فایل Database رو ReadOnly کن.
2.کنار فایل exe باید dll مربوط به InterBase رو بزاری.

البته راه حلهای دیگه ای هم هست. مثلا از ADO که روی Windows های XP نصب هست
استفاده کن.

موفق باشید.
یا حق.

----------


## h_baqery

در مورد مشکلتون باید msde رو روی کامپیوتر مشتری نصب کنید که داخل cd که sql توی اون هست وجود داره.

----------


## m-hamidi

شما چاره ایی بجز نصب نرم افزار ندارد، میتوانید به قول دوستمون از بانکها دیگر که نیازی به نصب ندارند استفاده کنید مثل DBISAM

----------


## SReza1

بهر حال شما باید sql server رو نصب کنید. البیته حتما میدونی که اگر روی server نصب شه نیازی به نصب روی تمام clientها نیست!

----------


## SH.Daneshvar

دوست عزیز به نظر بنده ADO و Access رو امتحان کنید.
چون ADO بر روی Windows XP نصب هست.
مثل DirectX.

----------


## m-khorsandi

شما یا مشتری شما *میبایستSQL Server رو روی کامپیوتر Server نصب کنه*(پس فقط میشه
یک کامپیوتر و یکبار نصب) حالا اگه میخواهید از امکانات کامل SQL Server استفاده کنید،
میبایست روی Server نسخه Enterprise رو نصب کنید تا کلاینتها به Server و SQL Server
متصل بشن و بتونند استفاده کنند.
SQL Server یه برنامه مثله winamp نیست که خیلی راحت بشه باهاش کار کرد و تخصص و مدیریتی
هم نیاز نداشته باشه.

----------


## m-khorsandi

لینکهای زیر رو هم بخونید:
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=42854
http://www.barnamenevis.org/sh...ad.php?t=36497
http://bdn.borland.com/article/borco...iles/frame.htm

----------


## ali643

Install Shield 11,XX یه سری فایل میریزه رو سیستم مشتری که بتونه بدون نصب sql-server با server ارتباط بر قرار کنه


برا تهیه Install Shield به فروشگاه برنامه نویس مراجعه کنید

----------


## m-khorsandi

> Install Shield 11,XX یه سری فایل میریزه رو سیستم مشتری که بتونه بدون نصب sql-server با server ارتباط بر قرار کن


بیشتر توضیح بده، 
منظورت نصب MDAC که نیست؟

----------


## sajedi

سsql باید نصب بشه

----------


## B_YAGHOBI

دوست عزیز شما میتوانید SQL Server را بصورت Connectivity که خیلی حجم کمی دارد 
را نصب کنید یا اینکه فایلهای زیر را از دستگاهی که SQL Server و Delphi نصب شده پیدا کنید
و کنار EXE خود قرار دهید :

bantam.dll
blw32.dll
DBSetup.dll
disp.dll
Idapi.cfg
idapi32.dll
idapinst.dll
idasci32.dll
idbat32.dll
idda3532.dll
iddao32.dll
iddbas32.dll
iddr32.dll
idodbc32.dll
idpdx32.dll
idqbe32.dll
idr20009.dll
idsql32.dll
LibProtectD.dll
LibProtectD1.dll
LibProtectD2.dll
LibProtectD3.dll
LibProtectD5.dll
midas.dll
ntwdblib.dll
opends60.dll
sqldb232.dll
sqldb2v5.dll
sqlinf32.dll
sqlinf9.dll
sqlint32.dll
sqlmss32.dll
sqlora32.dll
sqlora8.dll
sqlssc32.dll
sqlsyb32.dll
stdLink.dll
sx32w.dll

----------


## MH2538

سلام
یه جواب مطمئن بهتون می دم برو روش کار کن :
برو تو installShield در بخش Redistributables گزینه MSDE2000 رو تیک بزن . بعد از نصب هم با استور پروسجر  sp_attach_db بانکت رو به MSDE نصب شده attach کن و حالشو ببر .
در مورد sp_attach_db هم در بخش sqlserver بحث های کاملی هست . خودم هم یه sample گذاشتم . برو ببین . متوجه می شی

----------


## __Bug__

میشه لینک Sample را بزاری ؟

----------


## محمد دادودنیا

اگه میشه لینک بده مام بدونیم
مرسی

----------


## محمد دادودنیا

در مورد Installshield 11 بیشتر بگین

----------


## Asad.Safari

> در مورد Installshield 11 بیشتر بگین


https://barnamenevis.org/showth...C2%E3%E6%D2%D4

----------


## f_h1360

> سلام
> یه جواب مطمئن بهتون می دم برو روش کار کن :
> برو تو installShield در بخش Redistributables گزینه MSDE2000 رو تیک بزن . بعد از نصب هم با استور پروسجر sp_attach_db بانکت رو به MSDE نصب شده attach کن و حالشو ببر .
> در مورد sp_attach_db هم در بخش sqlserver بحث های کاملی هست . خودم هم یه sample گذاشتم . برو ببین . متوجه می شی


سلام دوست عزیز
لطفاً بگید این پروسیجر رو کجا و چطور باید به msde نصب شده attach کرد.

----------


## babak869

> سلام
> یه جواب مطمئن بهتون می دم برو روش کار کن :
> برو تو installShield در بخش Redistributables گزینه MSDE2000 رو تیک بزن . بعد از نصب هم با استور پروسجر  sp_attach_db بانکت رو به MSDE نصب شده attach کن و حالشو ببر .
> در مورد sp_attach_db هم در بخش sqlserver بحث های کاملی هست . خودم هم یه sample گذاشتم . برو ببین . متوجه می شی


ببخشید میتونید لینک مورد نظر رو اینجا معرفی کنید یه نگاهی بندازم
موفق باشید

----------


## Roya Rayane

شما نیازی به نصب کامل SQL SERVER ندارید بلکه فقط باید موتور آن را نصب کنید که آن را هم می توانید با ساختن یک برنامه AutoRun قوی آن را حل کنید.که قبل از نصب برنامه خود کاربر SQLرا نصب کند.

----------


## MH2538

دوست عزیز این موتور که گفتید ؛ همون MSDE2000 است.

----------


## saeed7007

بهترین راه:  DBISAMهست.

حرف نداره

----------

